# Need help with a BB size for a Diamondback



## cthomas (Oct 26, 2003)

OK. Long story, but my sons and I do work with a homeless ministry through our church. While we are out I run into homeless guy's with bikes, and always check on whether they need any repairs, etc. I keep all my old parts, cables, etc. and use them here for cheap bike maintenance.

Here's the deal. Last week I ran into a Diamondback Outlook, a cheap 7-speed MTB bike (about $200 per their website). No idea how old, but based on paint scheme likely 3-5 years. The cup and cone bottom bracket had a lot of play in it. According to the owner he had "replaced" the spindle with one "too long". Anyway, I didn't have my tools or a tape measure with me, so I couldn't size the BB or spindle length. 

I plan to just pick up a cheap (or used) sealed square taper BB, but I can't find any reference to the correct BB size for this type of bike. Worst case I take my tools and check it out next trip, but I was hoping to get some help here and just have a BB in hand next time. I see there are two sizes for MTB BBs, 68 and 73. I was going to assume it was a 68 and get a spindle length of 115, but that is just a guess.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

Odds are it is a 68 x 113. The right side is left threaded (counter-clockwise to tighten).


----------



## cthomas (Oct 26, 2003)

*Thanks*

I am pretty sure it would be english as well. Anyone else? 

I know this is an MTB question, so thanks for indulging me.

Happy Easter!


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

I work at a Diamondback dealer, yes, it is 68 and English threaded. As for spindle length, Diesel dan is probably right at 113. Seeing as it is a multispeed rear, but single speed front, a few MM either way shouldn't really hurt as long as you adjust the gears after installing the BB.


----------



## cthomas (Oct 26, 2003)

Actually, as I recall had a triple on the front, but it may not have been the stock crankset. Worst case it was a double. Definitely not a single speed. Will 113 still work, or should I go larger just in case? Not like he is racing, so I don't think chainline/q factor is going to be too critical.

Thanks again for everyone's input.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

If it is 3 speed front then it is probably stock, and the spindle will be 113, I actually just changed a BB on a outlook on tuesday and it was several years old and it was 113.


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

My Diamondback Sorrento, which is one step up from an Outlook, has a 68 x 113 BB and a triple crank.


----------

